# Seiko Lord Marvel (photos)



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Let me show you some pics of one of my favorite watches of my litle colection:

Seiko lord marvel, 36.000 bits per hour, circa 1967




























I hope you enjoy them

thanks

S!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

great photo's.....not seen one of those before.....whats the history with this one? classy watch


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Now that's a bit nice.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice and rare watch







,what movement does this use?


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

pugster said:


> very nice and rare watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It uses the 5740C movement (photo from the web, not mine):










Which the "king seiko" the lord marvel was close to the top of seiko's mechanichal watches, only one step below grand seikos

S!


----------

